# Jeff Dunahm's Very Special Christmas Special DVD Dec 9th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

JEFF DUNHAM’S VERY SPECIAL CHRISTMAS SPECIAL DVD



Street date: December 9, 2014



Synopsis: Jeff Dunham and his cast of characters make Christmas very special, and hilarious, like only they know how. Share this must-have stand-up comedy special with the entire family for Christmas and all year long! Also includes loads of bonus material.



Audio:

· 5.1 Surround & 2.0 Stereo



Special Features:

· Ask Santa

· Christmas Tips

· Sleigh Ride

· Photo shoot

· At The Show & The T-shirt Bazookas

· More Jeff Dunham Stuff!



S.R.P.:

DVD - $14.99 ($15.99 in Canada)


----------

